# Roberto's Dedicaces !



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Suite à une proposition collégiale, voici le fil rassemblant les différentes dédicaces de Roberto Vendez pendant l'ÆS Avignon

Les fils de l'ÆS : 
Dans le Bar
Dans Rendezvous


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Je commence avec la mienne :


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

ben moi j'en ai pô eu


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Moi je n'étais pas là , je ne l'ai pas vu la faire sous mes yeux, mais j'avais quand même reçu un sacré "lot de consolation" :love:  :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Superbe ! Qui a pensé à la faire faire ?


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

Je crois qu'il y a pensé tout seul 


Voici _les_ miennes


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

Et voici la mienne.


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2005)

je post la mienne ou pas ?


----------



## Lio70 (17 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je post la mienne ou pas ?


Oui


----------



## Macounette (17 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je post la mienne ou pas ?


Absolument. Tu vas faire des jaloux. :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

arrêtez !!! je peux plus attendre demain !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je post la mienne ou pas ?



elle va devenir culte.....vas-y, fonce........


----------



## macinside (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arrêtez !!! je peux plus attendre demain !!!



dédicace avec dentelles et porte jarretelle


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> arrêtez !!! je peux plus attendre demain !!!



  Enorme... :love:


----------



## Taho! (17 Mai 2005)

Laisse, je m'en occupe !


----------



## dool (17 Mai 2005)

Bon d'accord j'ai pas envoyé mon sein en chronopost mais làààà....c'est de la provoc'



Dur devous suivre dans tous ces fils


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

.


----------



## Bassman (17 Mai 2005)

ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin


pleurs pas je te montrerai la mienne si t'es sage


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> .


 Pitin© elle est chiadée !

alors que les autres, ils devaient pleurer ou le battre le roberto pour qu'il dessine les fleurs sur les chemises !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> Pitin© elle est chiadée !
> alors que les autres, ils devaient pleurer ou le battre le roberto pour qu'il dessine les fleurs sur les chemises !





pas tout le monde s'appelle roberta   



heu.....sinon.....
j'aurais bien preferé etre avec vous et avoir des fleurs en moins sur la dedicace ..... 

pour les fleurs, je me serai debrouillé pour couper en cachette la chemise de roberto     







ps *merciiiiiiii beaucoup roberto !!!!!!!*  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

tu as vu, il t'a même ecrit les nom des personnages pour que tu les reconnaisse !


----------



## dool (17 Mai 2005)

[MGZ] Bassman a dit:
			
		

> ouiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin



Ben non pleures pas, je t'en ai fait une moi au moins de dédicace ce Week-End...sur le pantalon !  

:love:


----------



## Bassman (17 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben non pleures pas, je t'en ai fait une moi au moins de dédicace ce Week-End...sur le pantalon !
> 
> :love:



:love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Mai 2005)

dool a dit:
			
		

> Ben non pleures pas, je t'en ai fait une moi au moins de dédicace ce Week-End...sur le pantalon !
> 
> :love:


 c'est sessuel ?  :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit doigt me dit que peut-être !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




je peux deja pre-commander une p'tite fleur ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rose:
> _C'est pour emporter ou pour consommer sur plaaaaace ??_
> :rose:





si c'est sur place ...et ben.......sa fait mal non ?   
allons y pour la cheville ou au poignet   

si c'est pour emporter alors la je le collera sur mon bureau  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2005)

encore 18h avant la mienne  ce thread aura au moins 100 pages je l'sens


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _*"allons y pour la cheville ou au poignet"*_
> _Je la mettra sur l'oreille, je me la fumera plus tard !_
> :love:




tu vas mettre qui sur ton oreille ?   

ma cheville ou mon poignet ?  


parce que la je ne sais pas si je suis bonne a fumer !!!


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

petit apercu de la mienne ( c'est le teaser avant la version longue... )











et voila, encore merci Roberto....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Mai 2005)

stook a dit:
			
		

> petit apercu de la mienne ( c'est le teaser avant la version longue... )



tain ces floodeurs !    :rateau:


----------



## dool (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Mon p'tit doigt me dit que peut-être !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'écoutes don pas ton piti doigt ! C'est de l'amitié vraie c'est tout !

Bon j'voudrais pas persécuter mais  .........oui non bon j'insiste pas ! On va dire que je me contenterai du tatouage que j'ai dejà :mouais:


----------



## Jc Milhet (17 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> tain ces floodeurs !    :rateau:



 CCM, ça roule.....( hop, je me dirige discretement vers le fil des floodeurs pour la suite... )


----------



## Lio70 (17 Mai 2005)

Merci Roberto!  :love:


----------



## Yip (17 Mai 2005)

Oui, MERCI Roberto     :love: 








 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Mai 2005)

Roberto   :love:


----------



## mado (17 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> encore 18h avant la mienne  ce thread aura au moins 100 pages je l'sens



C'est Roberto qui te l'envoie par la poste ? nan, parce moi aussi il m'avait dit ça. tu vas voir, elle arrive dans la semaine (c'était il y a un mois). Elle est arrivée aujourd'hui  
P't'être qu'il avait oublié en fait


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Mai 2005)

*Roberto ?*
Tu continues les dédicaces en VPC ?


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

Vous pourrez bientôt admirer la... dédicace de SM...  :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

espérons que tiger reconnaisse ma carte scsi


----------



## WebOliver (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> espérons que tiger reconnaisse ma carte scsi



Ah ben tiens, je fais vite un scan...  que je t'enverrai au cas où.   :love:


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

Impecc' ! ça me tuerait de scanner sur un Pc, hein roberto ?


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Un _quoi ?_
> :mouais:


 hein roberto, il a dit  
 :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

un pécé, le truc que les gens qui réfléchissent pas dans leur tête


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

merci orangemicro.com d'être inateignable pour mon driver scsi  je vais la scanner comment cette superbe dédicace ? :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Mai 2005)

prends là en photo


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

Oui, comme la plupart jusqu'à maintenant


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

*GOUDRONS ET PLUMES POUR TOUT LE MONDE.

Y A PAS DE MAIS !

Sur ce, je vous laisse je dine en ville avec bobonne ce soir... 
*


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

jaloux 

bon dîner avec Madame.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

merci...


----------



## Macounette (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> merci...


mais de rien.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Sur ce, je vous laisse je dine en ville avec bobonne ce soir... *


 
Tiens ca me fait penser qu'il faudra que tu me file tes bonnes adresse (saufs les clubs echangistes, j'aime pas partager )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> ... saufs les clubs echangistes, j'aime pas partager...



t'inquiètes pas, lui non plus ...    :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> t'inquiètes pas, lui non plus ...    :rateau:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Excellent effectivement...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Excellent effectivement...



Et d'un goût ! :hein:

Tu es déjà rentré ? Bien dîné mon canard ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

*Ben oui, tu sais on est allé là bas à 20h30, alors 22h15 j'avais bu mes 2 cognacs...

Et là ça va chier...*


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Et là ça va chier...*



Des promesses, comme d'hab... Deux cognacs et tu t'endors, "pas-ce-soir-j'ai-la-migraine" style...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

C'est vrai que je vieillis...

Fût un temps ou j'aurais bouffer de la macelene au p'tit dej... maintenant je digére mal le gibier.................


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> maintenant je digére mal le gibier.................



C'est vrai que ça peut déplaire : la viande a un goût.  :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

On peut risquer le mot faizant ???


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> On peut risquer le mot faizant ???



Joker.  Tu me connais, dès que ça devient périlleux, je mouille ma culotte...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Tu es, et de loin,le pire d'entre nous...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Tu es, et de loin,le pire d'entre nous...



Flatteur ! :love: Toi, tu as encore parlé avec l'Amok !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Amok, connais pas...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amok, connais pas...



Raconte-moi plutôt ton resto. Il y avait quoi avant le cognac ? 

PS : Avant le PREMIER cognac s'entend...


----------



## mado (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amok, connais pas...



Qui ?  Encore un nioub ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Alors, pas d'entrée comme souvent.

Pour la p'tite un contre filet bien cuit (ce qui est une hérésie, convenons zen...)

Et moi une escalope valdostana...(recette par MP si necessaire...)

Un petit valpolicella, puis, elle une coupe de fraise, moi un cognac, puis elle un jet 27 et moi un cognac...

Voilà...

*Pour les esprits chagrin qui nous déchiffrent par milliers, je précise, qu'écrire ça, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...*


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?  Encore un nioub ?



tention, lui aussi, il est en chacun de vous...

Je sais, ça commence à faire du monde... mais on se tient chaud...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pas d'entrée comme souvent.
> 
> Pour la p'tite un contre filet bien cuit (ce qui est une hérésie, convenons zen...)
> 
> ...



Putain, voilà que j'ai encore faim... Je ne suis qu'un ventre ! 



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Pour les esprits chagrin qui nous déchiffrent par milliers, je précise, qu'écrire ça, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...*



Tiens, moi j'aurais dit qu'autre chose, c'est pas moins con que ça...


----------



## Spyro (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Pour les esprits chagrin qui nous déchiffrent par milliers, je précise, qu'écrire ça, c'est pas plus con qu'autre chose...


Ben ça dépend dans quel tradada   
J'aime que les choses soient bien rangées moi


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Je sais, ça commence à faire du monde... mais on se tient chaud...



J'espère au moins qu'on te boule pour ce genre de conneries !


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> J'aime que les choses soient bien rangées moi



Tu mériterais d'être Suisse. C'est dire.


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Noooooooooooon, on ne me boule que lorsque je cite Heidegger...


----------



## Taho! (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Amok, connais pas...


là tu cherches !


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> là tu cherches !



J'suis un fou, moi...

J'opère au bruit !!!


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooooooon, on ne me boule que lorsque je cite Heidegger...


Quand il tuait Kant et que tu as dis tsoin tsoin j'ai fondu :love:


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2005)

Mon grand doigt me dit que je vais encore avoir droit à une scène demain... :love:


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Quand il tuait Kant et que tu as dis tsoin tsoin j'ai fondu :love:



Narf...

Tu as vu "remouille moi la compresse" apparement...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> Qui ?  Encore un nioub ?


oh la chienne ! tu viens à lausanne ??? 

huh amok y des offres à l'aéroport de marseille-sous-gare si jamais, de source violette


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mai 2005)

sinon roberto merci pour la dédi, je vais devoir aller chez les opticiens pour en avoir à la hauteur :love:




yo


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Mon grand doigt me dit que je vais encore avoir droit à une scène demain... :love:



C'est pas l'inverse ?

Dans la scéne de demain que tu vas avoir droit à un doigt ???


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Alors, pas d'entrée comme souvent.
> 
> Pour la p'tite un contre filet bien cuit (ce qui est une hérésie, convenons zen...)
> 
> ...



Salut Leon


----------



## Spyro (19 Mai 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu mériterais d'être Suisse. C'est dire.


Tu rigoles mais je suis tellement influençable que je me mets à parler comme eux à leur contact  :rateau: 

_Tu crois qu'il y a un risque de naturalisation à mes dépends ou bien ?_  :affraid:  :affraid:


----------



## Macounette (19 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Tu rigoles mais je suis tellement influençable que je me mets à parler comme eux à leur contact  :rateau:
> 
> _Tu crois qu'il y a un risque de naturalisation à mes dépends *ou bien ?*_  :affraid:  :affraid:


Je dirais que c'est déjà en cours :love:   Ce ne serait pas plus mal, _ou bien ?_


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

merci roberto  


ça va me pousser à me déguiser en avavtar pour l'aes suisse


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

ah ben le coupable c'est l'aut' suisse hein


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ça va me pousser à me déguiser en avavtar pour l'aes suisse



*Après les chemises à fleurs pour Avignon, tous en fausses moustaches et lunettes pour la Suisse ?*     

'taing, hier, au boulot, y'avait un type, j'vous jure, j'ai bloqué, un type, c'était l'avatar tout craché de SM !!!  
Même lunettes (quoique moins foncées), mêmes moustaches (en vrai poil et tout ça). Je le regardais et je me marrais 
Comment que j'aurais trop aimé pouvoir le prendre en photo ! (sans me faire péter la gueule après)


----------



## bateman (19 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Après les chemises à fleurs pour Avignon, tous en fausses moustaches et lunettes pour la Suisse ?*
> 
> 'taing, hier, au boulot, y'avait un type, j'vous jure, j'ai bloqué, un type, c'était l'avatar tout craché de SM !!!
> Même lunettes (quoique moins foncées), mêmes moustaches (en vrai poil et tout ça). Je le regardais et je me marrais
> Comment que j'aurais trop aimé pouvoir le prendre en photo ! (sans me faire péter la gueule après)


 
au boulot? tu travailles où?


----------



## supermoquette (19 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> au boulot? tu travailles où?


Dans le night club 
_"Le harnais"_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (19 Mai 2005)

bateman a dit:
			
		

> au boulot? tu travailles où?



Aujourd'hui repos, si demain il est toujours là, faut que je trouve un subterfuge pour le prendre en foto 
"salut, dis, je peux te prendre en foto, c'est pour un pote, il a ta tronche comme avatar..."

Bien sur, il avait un gros bide, bien raccord avec sa tronche


----------



## Taho! (19 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> *Bonne journée, Mec !*
> 
> Et on t'attends à Valence... _(détails à venir !)_
> :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:  :love:


Présent ! :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Noooooooooooon, on ne me boule que lorsque je cite Heidegger...


 
Ah nan, moi je te boule quand tu cite Alexandre Benoit B.


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ah nan, moi je te boule quand tu cite Alexandre Benoit B.



D'autant qu'en cette période de référendum, ses idées novatrices sont toujours d'actualité !

"_Bellecombais, Bellecombaises, faut mater l'avenir dans les yeux et pas chercher à se jouer le Beau vélo de Ravel. Ya des mesures qui s'imposent, comme dirait mon tailleur. Je vas vous les enamourer les unes après l'autre.

Commençons par le commencement : la classe ouvrière. Voilà comment je vois les choses : augmentation des salaires de 80% et la télévision dans les usines. Ya pas de raison que les pauv'mecs qui se crèvent l'oignon devant une foreuse ou un tour ratent la rémission d'un match de fote-balle si qu'il a lieu l'après midi ! C'est du kif pour le rugueby, le pennis, l'athéisme, le pinge-ponge et consorts. Ensuite, la pause beaujolais deux fois par jour, avec service gratuit et dégustation de crus variés : juliénas, saint-amour, morgon, etc.

Après la classe ouvrière, la classe paysanne ! Voilà des zouaves, les nabus, qui se font tartir à longueur d'années sous le soleil ou les intenses-péries pour cultiver du blé ou des patates. Faut que ca finisse. A partir de dorénavant on doit leur distribuer le blé et la pomme de terre gratuitement ! Ya a pas de raison ! Et leurs terres, me direz-vous ? Eh bien, leurs terres ils en feront des stades et des piscines vu que ca manque à la jeunesse.

Je vais vous causer maintenant des commercants. Pour eux c'est bien simple : plus d'impôts ! Le gouvernement nous chambre avec la baisse des prix, et c'est lui qui augmente les impôts, faudrait savoir ! Si je supprimerais l'impôt, les prix baissent, c'est recta ! Et si les prix baissent, le commerce marche mieux. Donc on se farcit une époque d'abondance vite fait sur le gaz !

Quatrièmement, la politique intérieure. ya des urgences à prendre : donner leur anatomie à la Bretagne, à la Savoie, à l'Alsace. Rattacher tous les Pyrénées qu'ils soient Hauts, Basses ou Orientables à l'Espagne qu'est dans la merde. Agrandir la Belgique amie qu'est en plein suif en lui offrant la Somme, le Nord, l'Aisne, la Meuse, la Moselle et la Meurthe et Moselle ! Et puis, comme on est pote à tout casser avec les Chleux, et que ces pauvres diables sont coupés en deux, leur compenser ca en leur remettant la Loraine et la Franche-Comté.
Mais c'est pas tout. Pour éviter les zizanies avec le tunnel sous la manche ou le pont en dessus, y'a qu'a refiler le Pas de Calais aux English. Comme ca, l'Angleterre ne sera plus isolée et on cessera de faire tartir avec le Ferry-Boîte. Une fois ces indispositions prises, on sera vraiment entre Français et ce sera vraiment la belle vie de famille, croyez-moi !

La politique estérieure : alliance avec tout le monde ! On peut bouffer du caviar en buvant du whisky, non ? Et pourquoi se monter le bourrichon avec les Chinois, je vous le demande ? Vous n'aimez pas le riz, vous autres ? Moi si ! En pilaf, et avec la blanquette de veau c'est royal. Traité de paix avec Monaco, je lésine pas. J'invite Nasser à venir passer ses vacances à Rambouillet pour arranger une fois pour toutes la question du canal de Suède. J'amène sa Sainteté Paul VI à Avignon, du coup les jambes et les bras lui en tombent et ca devient Paul-Tronc.

Tout ce que je vous cause, c'est du grosso-modo. Y'a mieux à faire, je le sais. Si vous m'élirez, je le ferai !_"

Extrait du discours d'A.B.B à Bellecombe. 1969.


----------



## Bassman (19 Mai 2005)

Ca donne envie :love:


----------



## jpmiss (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> _Tout ce que je vous cause, c'est du grosso-modo. _


 
Grosso-modo c'est synonyme de Super Modérateur?  

N'empèche, quel visonnaire cet Alexandre Benoit! 

PS: vous devriez ... blah blah blah ... points de réputation ... balh blah blah ... Amok


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> D'autant qu'en cette période de référendum, ses idées novatrices sont toujours d'actualité !
> 
> "_Bellecombais, Bellecombaises, faut mater l'avenir dans les yeux et pas chercher à se jouer le Beau vélo de Ravel. Ya des mesures qui s'imposent, comme dirait mon tailleur. Je vas vous les enamourer les unes après l'autre.
> 
> ...




Ah ben pour moi c'est du caviar.:love:

Pas demain la veille qu'on trouvera une fleur de nave qui écrira aussi bien que FD.


----------



## loudjena (26 Mai 2005)

Gracias Vixente


----------



## supermoquette (26 Mai 2005)

si c'est le jeu des sept différences y en a une qui a des gr


----------



## sonnyboy (26 Mai 2005)

Rien ne lui échappe !!!!


----------



## loudjena (27 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> si c'est le jeu des sept différences y en a une qui a des gr



C'est exact, moi je vois mes pieds


----------



## Taho! (27 Mai 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Gracias Vixente


Superbe ! 
Mais est-ce pour Pépita en vrai ou pour la dédicace ?


----------



## loudjena (27 Mai 2005)

> Posté par supermoquette
> si c'est le jeu des sept différences y en a une qui a des gr





			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah oui tiens c'est vrai moi je pensais plutôt aux boucles d'oreille !




Ha ouais, gr, comme grandes oreilles, j'avais pas pensé, je me suis déjà expliquée au sujet des oreilles  



			
				Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Mais Pépita AUSSI !_
> :love:
> :love:



Elle souple cette Pépita, c'est dingue ! Elle fait de ces trucs ! Quelle femme !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Mai 2005)

Rob, j'espère que tu m'en voudra pas, mais lors de notre échange de MP, je n'avais pas vu ce thread. Je craques  :rose:  :rateau: 

Alors, chers zamis, bien qu'absent d'Avignon physiquement, j'y étais de c½ur avec vous, ce qui m'a valu ce chef d'½uvre :  :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Taho! (27 Mai 2005)

Plus les dédicaces arrivent, plus le niveau monte, bravo !


----------



## Amok (27 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Plus les dédicaces arrivent, plus le niveau monte, bravo !



C'est pour ca que j'attends : je vais acheter un cahier de 50 pages blanches et j'aurais toute une BD de la main du Maître avec un poster central de la Cène revisitée, les membres de Mac G autour de moi (j'ai déjà une petite idée pour Judas).

J'attends qu'il soit bien chaud. 
 :love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

*Bon Rob', pisqu'on va se voir à Valence*
J'espère que tu me dégotteras une dédécace à la hauteur de la débilité de mon pseudo hein ?  :love:







_P.S : parce que les dernières arrivées sont de pures merveilles _


----------



## Spyro (27 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdej'metsdubold- a dit:
			
		

> *Bon Rob', pisqu'on va se voir à Valence*
> J'espère que tu me dégotteras une dédécace à la hauteur de la débilité de mon pseudo hein ?  :love:


Ah et pour lui n'oublie pas d'écrire la première phrase en bold


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (27 Mai 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Ah et pour lui n'oublie pas d'écrire la première phrase en bold




*Je ne vois vraiment pas*
... de quoi tu veux parler


----------



## Macounette (28 Mai 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Plus les dédicaces arrivent, plus le niveau monte, bravo !


Oui, les dernières sont absolument sublimes. :love:
Comme quoi, _les derniers seront les premiers_, et tout ça.


----------



## Amok (29 Mai 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :rateau:
> Heu... Pour le poster central, j'avais une autre idée plus... _comment dire ?... *attractive.*_
> :rose:
> 
> _Ouais c'est naze ton truc._


_

Voilà : on essaie de sortir le peuple de ses vieux démons en recentrant sur un peu de foi, et tout de suite on se fait rembarrer. C'est un scandale !_


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2005)

Eh oui, il y a eu un grand oublié dans les heureux bénéficiaires de dédicaces ... Vincent lui même.

Évidement , il n'allait pas se dédicacer sa propre BD. Mais n'empêche, c'est un peu dommage, alors, pour le remercier de ma superbe Agusta 69, et avec l'aide de mon fils Gaël (en fait, moi, c'est le scénario, lui, le dessin ; je vous laisse décider lequel a aidé l'autre  ), j'ai décidé de réparer cette injustice criante, que dis-je, hurlante. :rateau: 




Vince, je t'envoie l'original par la poste,

Amicalement,

Pascal


----------



## Macoufi (31 Mai 2005)

Alors là :   chapeau bas, Pascal 77

quelle bonne idée (et zolie réalisation !  )


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> :love:
> *Wah.*
> :rose:  :rose:
> 
> ...



Gaël te remercie de ton appréciation, et l'original vogue actuellement vers Nantes sur les ailes de notre fidèle Poste (bien qu'elle ne soit pas toujours fidèle *au* poste).


----------



## Spyro (4 Juin 2005)

Et puis d'abord il fait beau aujourd'hui


----------



## Macounette (5 Juin 2005)

superbe. :love:


----------



## Taho! (5 Juin 2005)

Je crois l'avoir déjà dit pour toutes les autres !

Valence, J-13 !


----------



## Taho! (20 Juin 2005)

Allez hop ! On poste les nouvelles glanées samedi !


----------



## Macounette (20 Juin 2005)

Hot. :love:


----------



## hegemonikon (20 Juin 2005)

Notez que Pepita est très à la mode


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

Une seule ?  
Noooon, allez les autres, postez !
A l'appareil photo, au scan, peu importe !
Mais euh qu'on les voie bien hein, parce que bon par bout ça attise la curiosité mais euh bon...


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Tease Baby Tease !



Attise, baby, attise !


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Y en a qui devraient plaire à Mackie, des dédicaces... !
> 
> 
> :rose:



Tu veux coller les pages du forum, c'est ça? :mouais:


----------



## Taho! (21 Juin 2005)

ça se vend bien les claviers laser ?...
j'ai de quoi teaser moi aussi, dans mon appareil photo...


----------



## WebOliver (21 Juin 2005)

Voici la mienne. 

Merci Vincent.


----------



## Spyro (21 Juin 2005)

Au fait euh on pourrait les rassembler dans un "album" ?  
Moi j'ai fait ça sur mon site, mais euh je sais pas si c'est approprié, vous en pensez quoi, les personnes concernées ?


----------



## Macounette (21 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait euh on pourrait les rassembler dans un "album" ?
> Moi j'ai fait ça sur mon site, mais euh je sais pas si c'est approprié, vous en pensez quoi, les personnes concernées ?


Je trouve ça une super idée :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Au fait euh on pourrait les rassembler dans un "album" ?
> Moi j'ai fait ça sur mon site, mais euh je sais pas si c'est approprié, vous en pensez quoi, les personnes concernées ?


J'y songeais aussi, mais tu m'as devancé ! :rose:


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

Ah bon ben c'est là alors.  _Vous noterez que parfois je les recadre un peu par rapport à celles postées ici, pour réduire la taille, c'est mon coté maniaque  _

J'en ai ajouté qui viennent des photos de macounette.






Celle là je sais pas si... euh... la charte... tout ça...


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Mais si elle est très bien !
Super ta galerie !


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Pour celle du pécéiste, je t'en fais une version comme il faut ce soir.  C'est qu'il n'a pas encore reçu son kado... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Celle là je sais pas si... euh... la charte... tout ça...



on avait pas dit que... enfin, rhmmm... bon..  :mouais: _Roberto _  ? Hein ? Non ? bon, c'est pas grave ! 

Elles sont vraiment chouettes ces dédicaces... et l'excitation qui monte quand d'un coup Vincent te dit par dessus son épaule:
"Tu pourrais pas aller faire un tour ? Parce que..."
"OK, je prendre un caddie pour mes CD alors  "" et là le coeur palpite, on se dit mais que va t'il inventer... et j'ai été super gâté.. merci encore Vincent  :love:  :rateau:  :rose:


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

C'est un scandale ! Mackie vend sur e-bay de fausses dédicaces ! En ayant acheté une, il m'a été confirmé par un spécialiste présent à Valence qu'il s'agissait d'un faux !!!!!


----------



## Bassman (22 Juin 2005)

Combien t'as couté le spécialiste ?


----------



## Amok (22 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Blonde, avec une coiffure balai comme ça, c'était déjà mal parti.



Le spécialiste m'a dit : "ca se voit immédiatement au soleil. Monsieur Vendez ne dessine pas du tout les soleils comme ca".


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _C'est un peu vulgaire, et j'évite soigneusement. _


Vraiment ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment ?




t'as rien compris !!!!   
il n'a pas eu le temp de lui acheter une robe , trop debordé


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

ben j'étais là quand même, il a pris tout son temps pour ne pas lui dessiner une robe... J'ai même vu un coup de gomme et juste avant celui-ci !
mais personne y veut me croire


----------



## Macounette (22 Juin 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> ben j'étais là quand même, il a pris tout son temps pour ne pas lui dessiner une robe... J'ai même vu un coup de gomme et juste avant celui-ci !
> mais personne y veut me croire


Tu confonds avec une autre dédicace...  
T'échauffe pas, mon grand.   c'est malsain, par cette chaleur.


----------



## Taho! (22 Juin 2005)

Z'avez raison, mais si je me remets sous la clim, je reprends froid

j'ai eu aussi un coup de chaud lors des dédicaces... c'est peut-être pour ça...


----------



## Grug (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> on avait pas dit que... enfin, rhmmm... bon..  :mouais: _Roberto _  ? Hein ? Non ? bon, c'est pas grave !
> 
> Elles sont vraiment chouettes ces dédicaces... et l'excitation qui monte quand d'un coup Vincent te dit par dessus son épaule:
> "Tu pourrais pas aller faire un tour ? Parce que..."
> "OK, je prendre un caddie pour mes CD alors  "" et là le coeur palpite, on se dit mais que va t'il inventer... et j'ai été super gâté.. merci encore Vincent  :love:  :rateau:  :rose:


 ben pour avoir une chance, je demanderais un roberto à poil


----------



## teo (22 Juin 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ben pour avoir une chance, je demanderais un roberto à poil




Quand il m'a demandé de m'éloigner, je l'ai presque imaginé et puis, j'ai bien pensé qu'il ne voulait pas se dévoiler trop.. c'est plus intime j'imagine... ah ces hispaniques, quels grands pudiques 

Mais bon Pepita, c'est déjà un enôôôôôôôôrme cadeau... je vais le mettre au coffre à la banque 





Edit: dès demain à la banque, je me suis aperçu qu'on me suit dans la rue... on a essayé de fracturer ma porte aujour'hui, sauvé par la concierge qui a fait du bruit. J'ai eu 5 appels anonymes rien que depuis mon retour de Valence...   ça fout les jetons...


----------



## Spyro (22 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> Edit: dès demain à la banque, je me suis aperçu qu'on me suit dans la rue... on a essayé de fracturer ma porte aujour'hui, sauvé par la concierge qui a fait du bruit. J'ai eu 5 appels anonymes rien que depuis mon retour de Valence...   ça fout les jetons...


Euh j'ai un alibi !


----------



## Nexka (22 Juin 2005)

Taho! Sil te plait... 
Quand tu auras deux secondes, tu pourras poster les miennes??? :love: C'est toi qui les as sur ton APN  
Merci :love:


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2005)

Spyro a dit:
			
		

> Euh j'ai un alibi !




on vérifiera tout ça à ta prochaine venue


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Nexka a dit:
			
		

> Taho! Sil te plait...
> Quand tu auras deux secondes, tu pourras poster les miennes??? :love: C'est toi qui les as sur ton APN
> Merci :love:


L'APN je l'ai avec moi mais là maintenant tout de suite, je suis au Bureau, je ferais donc ça ce soir, promis !


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

promi celles de la bergère et de moi même arrivent dans la soirée.


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Juin 2005)

voilà, chose promise, chose due : d'abord celle de la bergère :


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2005)

rhooooo  mate donc ces cerises... on a envie d'en manger 


quel réalisme époustouflant 


Ce soir j'ai fait une salade de fruit, on pensera à toi la bergère


----------



## Stargazer (23 Juin 2005)

teo a dit:
			
		

> rhooooo  mate donc ces cerises... on a envie d'en manger
> 
> 
> quel réalisme époustouflant
> ...



Oui aussi bonnes que celles de Manou !    :love: 


Sinon bonne salade de fruit !


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Maintenant que mes photos sont en ligne, voici les dédicaces que j'ai photographiées


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Marielle et Jérôme :


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Nexka :


----------



## Taho! (23 Juin 2005)

Jijiha


----------



## Macounette (27 Juin 2005)

Argh, j'ai oublié de prendre celle de mon pécéiste ( :love: ) en photo. 
Ce sera pour la prochaine escapade en Belgique.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Oh ...  

Bon dépêche-toi alors ...


----------



## Macounette (27 Juin 2005)

Je lui ai demandé de faire la photo pour moi. 
En attendant tu peux déjà la voir (en partie) ici.


----------



## Stargazer (27 Juin 2005)

Mais je suis bête aussi ... je l'ai déjà vu  :rose: :rose:

On dira que c'est par altruisme que je te presse ... Pour pas faire attendre les autres ...


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Il en manque encore...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

oui, je crois que toute la belle-famille a lu la bédé, ej vais pouvoir vous la mettre en ligne aujourd'hui mais café d'abord...

en passant, Roberto, j'ai failli aller taffer à Nantes...


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

:love:


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Vous payez combien pour voir la photo avant le coup de la gomme ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

moi ? cher !


----------



## teo (27 Juin 2005)

Taho! fais péter les tophs...


Où alors c'est hors charte ?


----------



## Taho! (27 Juin 2005)

Si tu crois que je veux faire payer, c'est pour les diffuser gratuitement ? vu le coup de gomme, C'EST hors charte !


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

faut aussi le fax pour s'assurer que tu as bien reçu tout ça ? ou je passe juste pour vérifier avant ?


----------



## alèm (27 Juin 2005)

ah au fait, regardez, ya une AES en Breizh en juillet !


----------



## maiwen (24 Septembre 2005)

elle est là  

j'ai mis le lien vers la galerie  parce que je pense que la photo est un peu grande pour le forum  :rose:


----------



## Taho! (24 Septembre 2005)

Y'en a une qu'il faudra que je vous ressorte, une dédicace avant un certain coup de gomme


----------



## Macoufi (25 Septembre 2005)

"fichier trop grand pour la galerie"...   

tu parles, elle est jalouse, la galerie, oui !!    
:rose:  





La prochaine fois, je ferai en sorte d'emmener 
moins de pulls
et plus de temps
 :rateau:    :love:


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

blandinewww a dit:
			
		

> La prochaine fois, je ferai en sorte d'emmener
> moins de pulls
> et plus de temps
> :rateau:    :love:


c'était déjà un plaisir de te croiser, même rapidement !  :love:


----------



## guytantakul (25 Septembre 2005)

Coucou blandinewww ! 
On a posté maintenant dans le même thread  

Pour ma dédicace, je vais retoucher la tienne sous photoshop et le coller sur la page de garde de mon exemplaire de l'album  

Grosse bises à toi, à Roberto et à Taho l'insomniaque


----------



## Macoufi (25 Septembre 2005)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> c'était déjà un plaisir de te croiser, même rapidement !  :love:


 :rose:

tout pareil...     

 guytantakul

 :love: à la tite bande d'hier


----------



## Taho! (25 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Grosse bises à toi, à Roberto et à Taho l'insomniaque


Si j'ai des journées de 48 heures, je n'ai que des nuits de 2h en ce moment :casse: faut que je dorme !


----------

